# B4 hood conversion....



## MyAudiGoFast (Apr 5, 2001)

i was thinking of maybe putting the b4 hood on my 1990 coupe. is it a straight switch by taking my hood and grill off and just bolting the b4 hood in place or do i have to do some crazy fabricating work?... also to those who have done it, what did you pay for the hood and/or paint for the conversion?
Thanks for the words
~Danny


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: B4 hood conversion.... (MyAudiGoFast)*

It is a straight swap. Sorta. You got to get a lot of small bits from the B4 to put onto the T89 you got. The procedure is written here, but he text is in German so if you dont read that it's not much help. http://www.4ringe.de/b4umbau.htm There are pics tho, and if you ask me as a B4 owner, the swap is well worth it, as the car looks much better.
Bonus for you as a Coupe owner: You dont have to replace the front fenders, as they are the same as on the B4. The regular 80/90 T89 sedan has different fenders.


----------



## ThePuke (May 17, 2000)

*Re: B4 hood conversion.... (PerL)*

Try http://www.systransoft.com to get a translation...


----------



## MyAudiGoFast (Apr 5, 2001)

*Re: B4 hood conversion.... (ThePuke)*

looks pretty simple- i dont see why i would need to take off the bumper though-is it so i can hook the cable up to meke the release a work with it?
thanks again
Danny


----------



## MtnSurferX (Feb 6, 2001)

*Re: B4 hood conversion.... (PerL)*

quote:[HR][/HR] Bonus for you as a Coupe owner: You dont have to replace the front fenders, as they are the same as on the B4. The regular 80/90 T89 sedan has different fenders.[HR][/HR]​umm....i think you might be wrong there....


----------



## absolutcq20v (Sep 7, 2000)

*Re: B4 hood conversion.... (MtnSurferX)*

I'm pretty sure Perl's right on that issue....the 90-91 CQs have identical fenders as the B4s. Course, I could be wrong...who knows.


----------



## MtnSurferX (Feb 6, 2001)

*Re: B4 hood conversion.... (absolutcq20v)*

i agree that they have the same fenders.....im just disagreeing that the type 89s had differents ones....but i know less than all of you probably...


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: B4 hood conversion.... (MtnSurferX)*

According to the text on that page I linked above, it said that while the T89 sedan has different fenders (not as curved, and dont match the bumper) as the B4, the Coupe does have the same fenders. It amazed me as well, as I thought all 87-91 were identical. Now I know better.


----------



## MyAudiGoFast (Apr 5, 2001)

*Re: B4 hood conversion.... (PerL)*








so i dont have to replace the fenders for a hood conversion







???


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: B4 hood conversion.... (MyAudiGoFast)*

Personally I think money well spent is on making the CQ GO faster not just look faster. Especially since the car is a little sluggish.
I decided against it - too much money, effort, and too little gain. The CQ's styling is timeless if you ask me.
Good luck in any case!


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: B4 hood conversion.... (MyAudiGoFast)*

quote:[HR][/HR]







so i dont have to replace the fenders for a hood conversion







???[HR][/HR]​Well actually, no. The thing here is this, the text on that German page was written with emphasis on replacing the whole T89 front end with a B4 front end, i.e. giving a pre-92 car (T89) the post-92 face lifted (B4) look. This includes replacing the bumper, as this is different on Euro B4 vs. T89. I believe it is also different on US spec cars. 
But if you only want to replace the hood/grille ass'y and not the bumper you dont need to change the fender. If you want to replace the T89 bumper with a B4 bumper, you have to replace the fenders on a Sedan, but not on a Coupe, as the coupe has the same fenders as the B4.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: B4 hood conversion.... (PerL)*

Here is a pic of my 92 B4 Cabrio, and my cousin Glenn's 91 T89 Coupe enjoying the summer sunset. One new, one old. Both are Euro-spec of course, and both are 2.3E (code NG) with front wheel drive and 133 hp, so they are "identical" save the body.


















[Modified by PerL, 3:34 AM 10-19-2001]


----------



## MyAudiGoFast (Apr 5, 2001)

*Re: B4 hood conversion.... (PerL)*

thanks for all the help... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i think i will eventually do the hood conversion because it looks soo damn good. until then i plan on doing some engine work and making the car the way i have always wanted..btw-more pictures of coupes are ALWAYS accepted


----------



## livi (Apr 27, 2001)

*Re: B4 hood conversion.... (MyAudiGoFast)*

I am doing the hood conversion very shortly...
this site has parts listed for transplant... http://www.20v.org/


----------

